# Vacation areas



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Greetings, I wanted to know if anyone has been to the Reef Club hotel outside of Merida?
And how are the prices.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Revchico said:


> Greetings, I wanted to know if anyone has been to the Reef Club hotel outside of Merida?
> And how are the prices.


Never been but you could just google " Reef Club hotel " for the rates.......google can be your friend....


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Thanks*



chicois8 said:


> Never been but you could just google " Reef Club hotel " for the rates.......google can be your friend....


Thanks, will do that


----------

